# OFFICIAL how much $$ have you spent 2008 thread..



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention the array of animated Halloween items at Walmart:

They have this mini skelaton who is standing inside of a cage and he shakes and makes some funny comments

They have a fortune teller and she waives her arm (with big sleeve) in front of her face and her face turns into a witches face (green in colour)

There is a door knob hanger that is one of the LOUDEST and creepiest sounding things Walmart has to offer..I thought it would be a cheap little item but it's constructed by one of the better Halloween manufacturers

They have skelatons on motorcycles..not a big fan of those really

They have tomb stones that light up and speak, rocks that have things written on them and shake and say something.

Overall walmart has some great stuff but I'll visit some of the bigger Halloween stores before I buy stuff from Walmart because I'm sure I am missign out on soe of the BIGGER items this year.

At Shoppers Drug mart there is a witch on for 149.99 she is TALL, stands up and stirs a calderon (that brews) and comes with a mic so you can scare the folks who come by!! That is one of the better props I've seen thus far, Shoppers drug mart also carries a skull that flows red blood (motion sensored much like the witch) and has a bunch of scary lines.

Best time of the year!

Some lady mentioned to me she does BIG haunts each Halloween (seen her in walmart) and made it into the news paper I am going to her street this year to check that out she even went as far as to say Halloween is better than Xmas!! haha I was like YES YES you are right mam!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, so far I've just bought the basic stuff I need for my party. And guess where..... dollar tree! lol I got black plates, dark purple table cloth, dark purple silverware, purple and green cups, candies, a little concrete gargoyle, black napkins, and black table platters. lol For a total of like $11 At walmart, I got a ton of glow braclets, and some glow in the dark spray lol. That was like $10 in its self


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

So far the only thing I bought was the cauldron witch from lowes $150.00


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow glow in the dark spray huh? I might have to purchase some of that to use in my haunt this year (hint hint) lol!

We have "dollar stores" here as well and I have purchased LOTS from there as well mostly things that are battery operated I'm a nerd for those types of things I want to make sure my block can see what I'm putting on display, hence my reason for things that can light up!

The dollar store has a lot of new stuff this year and things that are actually NICE and can put some flavour into your decorated house, haunt etc.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

maximpakt said:


> So far the only thing I bought was the cauldron witch from lowes $150.00


I think that is the MOST sought after item his year!...considering it is that nice looking one that comes with a microphone?... I was going for a walk and we walked by a Shoppers Drug mart one night and when we looked in the window @ all of the Halloween stuff that witch was standing tall on display!

I have to get her I think..the only thing is she is damn expensive and I have so many other ways I can use that money lol


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I am up about $200. $50 today 
Went to one of the biggest Halloween stores I've been to. Also went to Michaels and just got home from Party city.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rough estimate, since I stopped looking at receipts and started Halloween projects months ago...

$300 or so.

Most of it was for my crypt and FCG (flying crank ghost) materials, tombstones, and smaller stuff for our party that may be canceled, so it'll be saved for next year.

If we go ahead with our party, add on another $100 or more. 

I'll probably end up spending another $100-200 for the yard display as it gets closer to time and finalizing projects.

This is my only hobby, and I'm really cheap and don't buy lots of clothes or other girly stuff throughout the year, so I kind of feel justified in spending a bit on Halloween.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

You might cancel your party, that's never good..how come?

I am going to easily spend close to 100 or more on my yard (haunt) items as well, I just need the GOOD stuff to hit the store shevles


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I really have no idea, It has been alot but not as much as usual. Well it might be if you count the 56 sheets of plywood we bought.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow. That's alot of cash.
I've spent roughly $50 so far. 
Between my costume, party supplies, 
decorations, and make-up. Plus I'm planning
on hitting some more stores nextweek (payday)
and getting some more party sipplies and
a few more things for my girlfriend's costume
and a jacket for my Joker costume.
So, IDK yet how much total 

BTW........100th post.
woo-hoo!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I really have no idea, It has been alot but not as much as usual. Well it might be if you count the 56 sheets of plywood we bought.


Plywood huh? What are you planning? lol or is that a secret?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

The Real Joker said:


> wow. That's alot of cash.
> I've spent roughly $50 so far.
> Between my costume, party supplies,
> decorations, and make-up. Plus I'm planning
> ...


Damn Joker costume huh? That will be the most popular costume this year that's for sure!

LOL congrats @ the 100th post man! Yeah party supplies are on my list and more stuff for my windows, yard haunt etc.

By the way nice little halloween site you have in your sig man cool stuff..


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah hell,now ya made me think about it..... $2000. & still spending ! Been a good year for business, so i figure i might as well go for "broke" for the ToTers while i got the extra ta blow. 
Now ya'll have to excuss me while i have my dinner of maccaroni & cheese,minus the maccaroni & mayo with yellow food dye for the cheese..... LOL


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I really have no idea, It has been alot but not as much as usual. Well it might be if you count the 56 sheets of plywood we bought.


I'm probably in the same boat as you. We bought our plywood (OSB, really...100 sheets, and 2X4s, and 4X4s) last year. Paid it off with our tax refund this year. 

I'd bet I've spent $2,000 to $3,000 this year. 3-axis skulls, buckies, bluckies, toe-pincher coffin, tombstones, lighting, latex, PVC fence, etc. 

Just spent $100 tonight on party supplies (plates, cups, decorations, fog machine, .....crap, someone stop me. )

The only solice I have is that I won't spend as much next year...I've got everything I need for now.

Check the link in my signature to see our setup for this year.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

I have spent a ton of money, but I haven't passed the $1,000 threshold!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

about 250 so far


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

None of your beezwax! 

I've spent enought this year. I also bought the witch from Shoppers. That's the most I've ever spent on a prop EVER!!

Whew, I think I need to sit down..............................


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been putting it off for over a week now, but to answer this thread i just checked my mastercard statement online. The closing date for this months bill was the 19th, with a total of 412.75 GBP which is $755.62

Most i've ever spent, and it's worrying me that it's still more than a week away till october, i'm gonna need to seriously cut back but it hardly feels like i've bought anything, and there's so much more i have yet to buy


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

This year I bought a Lemax piece for 40% off, and had a gift card. Free.

I bought Garfield Halloween on DVD. $5.

Bought a Halloween bib and t-shirt for the kid. $9.99.

It is so sad having to bite the bullet and not do anything this year. Normally I waste...er...spend at least a paycheck on Halloween.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I spend my Halloween money during the whole year though. I don't do credit cards.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

$85 at Spirit Halloween store
$200 at Lowe's(home improvement)
$25 at Wal-Mart
$5 at Big Lot's
$55 at Michaels(craft store)

FOR A TOTAL OF: $370


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm at about $400 I think...includes fencing we have bought over the last 3 months, supplies for more tombstones, interior stuff, car stuff, clothes, etc...I like it better when I only spend $15 or $20 here and there. If I kept receipts and looked at a complete total spent, I "might" lose my Halloween spirit...







Nope, not gonna happen


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

As of Sunday, September 21st I have spent around $400. Mostly on props at the store. I still have to purchase some wood, pvc, etc... That should put me close to $600 for the year. Unless, something really stands out when I am stores I should be at my limit for the year. Unfortunately, been so busy I have not had time to really get into the Halloween decorating yet. Hopefully, this coming weekend I will get things out and get building.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I probably have all the decorations I'll ever need. But that doesn't stop me from adding new things when the opportunity arises. I tend to spend most of the money on toys and treats for the TOTs.

This year's decoration additions:

Lighted pumpkin from Good Will (I already HAVE 26) - $2.99
Inflatable Halloween Cat from Goodwill (my FIRST inflatable!) - $5.99
Dracula-in-coffin animated figure from Micheal's - $30 with half-off coupon

Treats:

These are gonna be SOOOO Cool!

15 pairs of 'Monster Feet' - $1.00 each at Value City.
Amazon.com: Fantastic Four Electronic Thing Feet: Toys & Games


Also:
10 Giant Candy Bars- 89 cents each on sale- Walgreens $9.00
60 snack sized chips- $12.00
Stuffed animals from discount/dollar store- $10.00
Other dollar/discount store toys- ~$20.00

I'll probably get around 170 kids this year. My treat bags are mostly OTC toys with a small candy in them... The toys are extra from years gone bya and I'll add about $5 of fresh candy to them.


Bottom line: Big bang for my buck- about $125 this year.


----------



## miss_murder (Sep 1, 2008)

So far, $150 but my estimate for this year is about $270


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate to think of what I have spent.I have bought thru the year.And now regret some of the purchases.I have bought some good props and made some homemade items and stuff for the party.I have resolved not to buy much store bought stuff next year and make my own.
I would say around 1500 and I still have another pumpkin rot coming.But that's it no more buying except for food and drink for party which will be 400.00.
next year I want to buy a couple more pumpkin rots(his props look so good) and get a skeleton to talk and do some paper mache.
This is only my second year so that is why I spent so much.I hope next year to keep it lower.


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm at about $275 so far. almost all of that was spent on materials for props since we're building almost all of our props this year. The only store bought items I've purchased so far are pirate flags, a bubble fogger, and some rope like netting I found at Spirit. I still have quite alot to get, more materials, spot lights, things for detail work (fake moss, vines etc.), plus candy and glow bracelets for the ToT's. So I expect to spend somewhere around $350 to $400 this year.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh. Now THAT is a scary question. I don't want to think about it...it's The Number That Shall Not Be Named.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I think I'm still doing okay at about 100.00ish, maybe 120 max.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Ummmm...I shudder to think, but here I go....I decided to re-do all my tombstones this year, so probably spend around $300 for that if you include paint, foam, foam cutter, wood burner, pvc and rebar, I spent $40 at a garage sale for a HUGE lot of stuff, $300 last week at Michaels, $200 at Shoppers yesterday, $200 on rainbow fire, $100 on four skulls with shipping, at least $300 on-line for things like scene setters and gid paint, and I'm getting a 3-Axis skull for $250, that's not counting the odds and ends I've picked up here and there, like skulls, spiders, etc....and my BIG shopping trip is coming up in two weeks. ULP. If I add that up right, that's around $1400 so far. Don't show dear hubby this thread! LOL. He sees things come in the door a couple at a time and just doesn't ask questions.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ummmm.....like way to much! Haven't tallied my receipts yet.....


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Ummm I'm thinking at least 1,000 ((so far))  That's enough to scare ya...HAHA...I want to have a big bash next year being Halloween will fall on a Saturday night so at least I will have plenty of props already...


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm at $150 right now. Mostly stuf that I wish I had last year. Still have ALOT of stuff I need to get. I just dont have the money right now, going to Talladega in 2 weeks.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

3SpookyChicks said:


> Ugh. Now THAT is a scary question. I don't want to think about it...it's The Number That Shall Not Be Named.





sheepies666 said:


> Ummmm...I shudder to think, If I add that up right, that's around $1400 so far. Don't show dear hubby this thread! LOL. He sees things come in the door a couple at a time and just doesn't ask questions.



Yup that sums it up for our house. LOL ! Had to bump this thread because I know there are a few that missed it and need a reality check. 
Hold me back ! I think we are about done with exception of the fence and food and booze for the party. arrrrrgh. Ooops and some of the costume stuff we need to get. Are we done yet????


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I try very very hard to wait to buy until after. But things were already on sale and i HAD to have them. Not much really today. Well 30 bucks but i got some great deals.

This store up here The Christmas Tree Shop, has a simple motion activated, speaking skeleton for 25 dollars. Its 6' and speaks, rocks back and forth. 

The clothing on it its kind of lame, but if i can get it for cheaper than that it would make a great base for different clothes and such. 

I could keep it in the closet on the off season, and when people went to hang up their coats...BOO!

I dont dare to really add it up though. i dont want to know.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh boy - I don't really like to stop and think about a total while I'm still in the middle of shopping...the guilt!! The budget for this year was a little over $1000, but we just passed $1700 and we still have to make 5 more columns and 5 more fence sections, buy a few more tombstones, plus all the food & booze for the party and I really want to go to Spirit tomorrow and get the Toxic Zombie with my 20% coupon. BUT since you can't buy time & my hubby and I have given up on ever being able to make our ouw pneumatic props - we did buy quite a few this year: Gemmy Jason, Gemmy witch with cauldron, headless bride, shivering groom & cellar dweller & when we get the toxic zombie, we plan on changing it into a clown rising out of a barrel. $150 was for our 2 costumes -we usually get the deluxe ones. That's it for now...thanks for the reality check!! LOL


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh gosh, I have not been tallying. I am sure it's topped $400. This is my first year throwing a party so I needed a lot. That doesn't include the $80 for my costume & accessories. But is does make me feel better to see how much others have spent =)


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

about $200 - $250 until now, i must admit i feel less guilty now i read how much you spent LOL


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't counted ... I know I laid out $200 for a load of props from a garage sale. Countless trips the Dollar Tree not only for Halloween merchandise but also for supplies for building props (aluminum foil, kitchen towels, glue, beads, etc, etc).

Then there is purchases from Lowes as well as the store I work at, then bits and bobs from thrift stores and garage sales. 

I guess I would estimate about $400 sor far, but its early days yet !!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

This year I replaced the wooden stakes on the back of my tombstones with pvc pipe, so I could use rebar to hold them upright. As a result of breaking a few stones, I went out and bought a few more. I also bought one or two small things. I've probably spent less than $200 this season.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I spent about 500$ so far, bought the Jason lifesize & the 5ft Witch both at sams club, and some tombstones... hopefully I don't go overboard in Oct. LOL


----------



## Mangler (Sep 29, 2008)

Im at around $350 so far.
Most of that is materials (wood, styrofoam, glue, paint) since I try make my own props.
Although I did buy 2 Buckeys which set me back $240, but those are worth it.

My wife went out today to Party City and WallyWorld for some odds and ends. Spent about $100.
Lol she cleaned out WallyWorld for all their Pop-Rock FunPacks (big draw from those last year. they are now a candy staple for Halloween)


----------



## CpZ (Sep 23, 2008)

*200..*

200..that is the budget this year. Spent 50 on basic supplies. The budget was more of a promise to the wifey : ). My money is going to lighting this year. Built some props (coffin, tomb) from old wood. I just have to stay away from the Halloween Mega Stores...that 200 will double..ouch.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh geez. I don't even want to think of how much we've spent. Well really, what I've spent. Doesn't bother me too much what Brian has spent.  A few of the bigger purchases, off the top of my head are:

first bucky $100, with shipping and all
the inflatable carriage from costco $87 
LED light strings and floods $400. I'm changing over from traditional lights and we use tons of those. So I bought about 18 strings of lights and 4 floods. It'll work out in the long run, right? Right??
About 10 Spooky Town pieces, all bought for 40% off at Michael's or on clearance. Approx. $250
The light up with countdown sign from Michael's, 40% off. So that was about..um, $70?
All the fixings for an FCG approx. $150 or so

let's tally that up here. $1057.  Holy crap! Ok, I guess we need to reign it in a bit. We still need to make a coffin and get our party food and TOT candy. We got party supplies last year on clearance, so we are good on that. And booze, got plenty of that too. So, with all the other little things we've gotten, fog juice, little trinkets for the house, stuff to make invitations, we've probably spent about $1500. Thank God it is split between the two of us though. Brian has a good paying job, so I don't feel too too bad over it. But I will slack up the rest of October. No more than other $500 or so, I hope.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmm have to think about it. The Wife and I have made allot of trips out for "little Stuff" but that adds up. SO far we have spent probably around $200 (about 100 of which was on Hats for she and I) but we are getting ready to up the cost of our haunt this week. still have about 100 to spend on a new fogger and fog juice (going for a 1000 watt foggger and using my 400s for accent and support) Gonna have to buld a new fog chiller for that too. Wood for the Pillory and Vaults, Dry wall compound for Monster mud, some miscilaneous body parts for makeing death figures on the vaults.....

I figure we will put out another $400 to $500 by the time the big night gets here.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly I do not have a budget. I can say I have increased my purchases each of the past 5 years. This year I have designed 4 new static props. Toe pincher coffin with full skeleton zombie, Jack the Ripper Zombie, Grave Digger and a Wolfman. All masks courtesy of Darkside Studios. I have purchased a dozen LEDS and 1/2 dozen Par 36 Cans. Costumes for Jack the Ripper Zombie and Grave Digger. I have purchased a couple new Skeleton heads and armature arms, courtesy of Nighthaunt studios. (The arms are a excellent addition when designing your own props).


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that was a shock..

since June 2008 I have spent
£276 on Halloween-related goods 
(this includes decorations/props, prizes, secret reaper goodies and all materials to make my costume including make up and hair dye and fabric etc.. and scrapbooking things!)

The good news is, I've got enough decs. 

The bad news is, I've still got all the food for the party to buy!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm only at about $100 so far. I plan on another $200 for costume for me and the wife for a _second_ party we just got invited to.
Oh yeah...and $25,000 for the garage we're my haunt will be


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Those darn halloween catalogs & on line stuff........ closing up to the $3000. now ......
I think they're motto is "if you advertise it ,they will buy " Being tempted with SkullTronix skull & the magic motion capture system.......
My xmas is Halloweeen,i always get what i like,& I'm never disappointed !! & then I check my bank account on Nov 1st ......


----------



## flightrisk (Aug 22, 2008)

$1000+ Ouch!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

As usual, I'm not keeping count.... it's too scary!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Rough guess I would say around $600.00...but built props this year.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

This is probably my most excessive spending for one Halloween so far, and it's really for next Halloween 2009...Skulltronix singing bust and Skulltronix Skull, plus I just finished a pop-up...I think I've blown my budget for the next few Halloweens


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

100-150

2 new fog machines

paint, pvc pipe, lighting

signs

skulls and severed arms+ feet


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I have bought $250 worth of mostly costumes and some props. I should be set for the next couple of years.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Near to $500 including kids costumes. I bought and built a PVC fog chiller ($30), gothic fence panels ($50), gothic fence posts ($24), old wooden wheelbarrow garden planter ($10), two lanterns ($20), 2-half torso latex skeletons ($40), one green skeleton ghost from Kentucky Special FX ($40), several resin and cement ($100), plus losts of replacement or additional items like floods, pin spots, bulbs, extension cords, materials for prop building etc. 

My wife even gave me an air compressor and nail gun set for our aniversary to help with prop building, prop operation (don't have to borrow a neighbors anymore), oh, and renovations on the house of course!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

By the time all comes said and done, I will have spent $1,468.35 on Props, Costuming, Food and Candy.
At least I consider the money well spent, should everything go off like I hope that it will.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I think I'm up to $250 or more and counting..


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I am at £280 ($500 ish) so far !!!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

I shall take this as an oppurtunity to total this up...
$110 lifesize Gemmy Dr. Shivers
$80 lifesize Gemmy Halloween (Frankenstein Monster)
$80 my costume 
( I got the anims 50% and the costume 40% off through my work)

$50 flickering lightbulbs ( I have chandeliers and wall sconces throughout my 103yr. old home)

aaand about 200 o various other props & supplies.

Yikes. I still need some partyware like plates and untensils and most of the prizes and treats. Some other costume stuff for the hubby and the boy.

So about another 200 to go.
Thats gonna put me at an estimate of
$700

I need to go lay down


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Think I'll be living with my props............... they got more money than i do now !


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, we spent about $1400.00 on lights this year. (DH owns a high end Audio/Video Company, so no plain strobe lights for him!) Several large and small LED lights, Black Lights, Strobes, DMX Controller, Fog Machine...) These are all investments, though, as they can be used year after year, and for Christmas too! Probably about $350 on props/ video wall/candy/gifts for secret reaper, etc. So around $1,700.00 
SO WORTH IT!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, wow. It's hard to say. I'd have to say around $200 or a little less. I've been REALLY thrifty this year. Plus each year is an add-on to next year, so...


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I got a bunch of free building material from my uncle, so I'm only out about $30. as of now


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am easily at 3 or 4 grand but it doesn't really look like it to me. That is especially depressing since this is my third annual version of spending the same. Maybe I am just use to what I have. I should not start shopping so early in the year. I will just need to start building more stuff instead. Big stuff. REALLY BIG STUFF!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

I've stopped counting as this was supposed to be our "cheap" year!

£30 on costumes, £30 on general decorations & items, £20 on baking goods, £10+ on TOT goodies, £80 for a whole lamb which will be roasted over the spit in the garden. Umm, £30 on props over the summer. What are we up to? cripes! £200, and I've no doubt I'll buy more!


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

TOO MUCH!! I can't even add it up, I get this sick feeling every time I try LOL! So lets just say ALOT more than I planned on spending!


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

In the past month well over 1500.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Did good on clerance items*

Well I did good with November sales. Got $ 550 dollars worth of stuff for $ 93. Total for the season around $ 200. Now I want to wrap them up and put them under the tree....... Anybody getting any Halloween gifts for Dec. or do you have a wish list. I think I already got plenty in Nov. and I'm quite happy with my loot. See pics below...>>>


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went extremely overboard this year. I got a VEI 950 Superfogger, and 4 gals of Juice and the remote...throw in shipping and that was $400 to start with.

Then I made too many trips to too many stores and nickled and dimed myself to death this year...

and then I probably spent a couple hundred more on the after Halloween sales.

So, now my kids are getting coal for Christmas.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I spent only $85 this year. Not bad for a $50 budget. My slight cost overrun got me 8 gargoyles, 2 busts w/LED eyes, a pair of 36" tombstones, a small strobe, three spot lights, a blow mold lit JoL, and an exasperated look from my wife. I usually spend 2x my budget and then some.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Scatterbrains said:


> I went extremely overboard this year. I got a VEI 950 Superfogger, and 4 gals of Juice and the remote...throw in shipping and that was $400 to start with.
> 
> Then I made too many trips to too many stores and nickled and dimed myself to death this year...
> 
> ...


Dang SB, I would like to see some pics of your loot. I did pick up a nice 700 watt (Antari I-FOG 180 fogger) this year as well since one of my old 400's went down. But I'm broke as a church mouse too.....its gonna be a blue Friday for me...lol.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

A lot less than the last two years, but I think I ended up around $800.00 give or take a couple hundred.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

'tween me 12 Lindberg skulls, 2 full Buckys, 40+ servos, 3 Lynx boards, VSA, assorted electronics, lumber, paint.. I probably spent a good chunk o' me retirement swag.. I wont total it up 'til after Christmas.. afraid too =)

Capt. Jack


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

For the sake of my Halloween Hobby, I have scrupulously avoided tallying the '08 total. I fear the '09 Haunt will suffer if I'm forced to confront that reality.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey LT just wanted to tell you I like you pics and a nice place you have there. Love the kicking legs pic as well as the rest. I just pick up a pair myself on sale and have some good ideas for them. Hannibal looks cool and Anthony Hopkins is one of my favorite actors. Looks like you have spent a bundle......life style of the rich and famous huh ...lol ?!?! I lived in Ca. a few years (Northern Ca.,Sac. area). Again very nice job.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Went alittle overboard this year. I'll say about 300 to 400. Thats everything I bought most before October. But I'm feeling the pinch now.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

bozz said:


> Hey LT just wanted to tell you I like you pics and a nice place you have there. Love the kicking legs pic as well as the rest. I just pick up a pair myself on sale and have some good ideas for them. Hannibal looks cool and Anthony Hopkins is one of my favorite actors. Looks like you have spent a bundle......life style of the rich and famous huh ...lol ?!?! I lived in Ca. a few years (Northern Ca.,Sac. area). Again very nice job.



Thanks for the kind words, but not rich and far from famous. I've had the kicking legs for about three years now ... and most of the stuff you see dates back that far, or longer. I'd say we made the move from "Halloween Decorating" to "Halloween Haunt" six or seven years ago and have added a bit more each year. The big add was the roof and expansion last year. Yes, Hannibal was a last minute add when Spirit put him on sale and a local store agreed to apply the 20% off coupon to the sale price. 

Most of the other stuff that's new this year was purchased on ebay shortly after the 07 Halloween at pretty good prices. But I know that I blew the hell out of my budget this year and given the economy, there is no chance of that happening in 09.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Tallied up - $945. Which I am extremely proud of, since $200 of it was props for next year, which means we spent around $745 on building a rather large haunted house - gutting the original barn and building a new layout, new wiring, and props. Not bad! 

Even better, it's going to be reimbursed by the HOA.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

*Just checking on ya!*



JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Near to $500 including kids costumes. I bought and built a PVC fog chiller ($30), gothic fence panels ($50), gothic fence posts ($24), old wooden wheelbarrow garden planter ($10), two lanterns ($20), 2-half torso latex skeletons ($40), one green skeleton ghost from Kentucky Special FX . com ($40), several resin and cement ($100), plus losts of replacement or additional items like floods, pin spots, bulbs, extension cords, materials for prop building etc.
> 
> My wife even gave me an air compressor and nail gun set for our aniversary to help with prop building, prop operation (don't have to borrow a neighbors anymore), oh, and renovations on the house of course!


Just checkin to see how you liked the green skeleton you got from us?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We walked into Wallyworld a few days after Halloween and they gave us alot of almost free black capes and some other costume stuff.
This year I bought a color video surveilence camera from Menards and hooked it up to a TV in the basement , sort of a waiting room we put together where people could sit and watch their friends at the end of the bed slide in the wine cellar. This made that scary strange room alot more lonely, hopefully scaier, eliminating the 15 other people snickering, laughing, talking when such an experience should be more singular in nature for full effect.
Every year I can never believe the money I have spent here, but I do have the receipts.
I buy raw materials to do and to build with. I made 98% of the things people see here, I scare people with small, cheap items I figured out how to put to that use and tell them the house's ghost stories that just so happen to be true.
I had been open here for many years, only doing this for a living and yet did not own a fog machine any strobe lights, costumes, masks,glo-in-the dark paint, and when I would tell someone selling such things at Transworld this they couldn't believe me, even though their highly enthusiastic friend who had been through the house the night before was standing there telling them they just HAD to see my house!
Over the 15 years I attended Transworld my purcheses might total $1,200?
2 fog machines, fog, 2 skeleton costumes, 1 Bucky, 3 bags of Bucky Bones.a talkng chip player/recorder.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*$$$*

Easily over $300. I don't want to sit down and add up the receipts. It's best to just guess.


----------



## sparkyreich (Oct 14, 2008)

*Wow*

How do you all spend so little on halloween? I have been haunting for only 2 years and have spent about $1,000 each year. How are you all getting by so cheap??? I am obviously doing something wrong. My haunts are rather basic. No pneumatics or anything like that. Any tips would be great.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Sparky,
My haunt may be a lot smaller than yours. Here are some ways I keep costs down:
I've kept everything I've ever bought over the past 20-30 years. If I was just getting started I'm sure I would spend more. I make just about everything from scratch. I scrounge for wood, parts etc... but shop around for items that I need to buy. I also choose projects that will fit into my budget each year.


----------

